# Magnum Musky Popper- flamed



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is my latest bait. It's a large Polaris Popper for Musky, i turned it from 2 inch stock. I left my ruler in the garage, so I grabbed the first thing that would work, and was handy 

I hope you like, It did't turn out as well as I would have liked, but flames are always difficult.

MS


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

M.Slr.I do like it! I drink BL all the time!!!! HA-HA! NICE BAIT! I bet it will really "chug",when you pop it, flames, ARE, tough,always note;"flames have no corners". you've just need a 'lil more time ,it'll come to you! Nice job!----------sonar............


----------

